# adjectif - prononciation



## la fée

J'entends prononcer le mot "adjectif" avec le son de "jean", tandis que je pense qu'on doit séparer le "d" du "j" et prononcer ce dernier comme dans "jour". Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

[a*dʒ*ɛktif]
On prononce les deux consonnes _d_ et _j_, comme on le fait pour les mots _adjacent_, _adjuvant_, _adjoindre_, _adjonction_, _adjudant_, _adjudication_, etc.
Par quoi veux-tu les séparer ?

_Jean_, le prénom, se prononce [ʒɑ̃] et _jour _[ʒuʀ].
Le j de_ jean_ et _job _empruntés à l'anglais se prononce [dʒ] comme en anglais, mais pas toujours celui de _joker_ ou _juke-box._
Tout cela se trouve dans les dictionnaires.


----------



## mlotpot

On entend le d et le j, complétement accolés, ce qui est identique à la prononciation de "blue jean".


----------



## OLN

On prononce aussi les deux consonnes qui se suivent dans les mots _a*pr*ès_, _a*bs*orber_, _a*dm*iration_ ou _e*sc*alade._

La fée, peux-tu écrire comment tu penses qu'on « devrait » prononcer _adjectif _?


----------



## la fée

Tout simplement en laissant entendre le d et le j... Ad-jectif.


----------



## mlotpot

Serais-tu tenté d'insérer un tout petit "e" entre les des consonnes ? "Adejectif" ? Cela pourrait venir d'une prononciation à l'italienne... On prononce bien le d et le j, sans son vocalique entre les deux, comme on prononce jean.


----------



## la fée

La transcription phonétique est pourtant [ad-ʒɛktif] si je ne me trompe pas, avec un trait d'union entre d et ʒ.


----------



## itka

> Tout simplement en laissant entendre le d et le j... Ad-jectif.


Ça se prononce bien comme ça... Quelle autre prononciation as-tu imaginée ? Le son de _jean..._ mais nous ne savons pas à quel "jean" tu penses. OLN t'a donné les différentes prononciations de ce mot.


----------



## la fée

Le jean vêtement... mais je pense avoir été assez claire...


----------



## mlotpot

la fée said:


> La transcription phonétique est pourtant [ad-ʒɛktif] si je ne me trompe pas, avec un trait d'union entre d et ʒ.


Ce n'est pas celle qu'à donnée OLN. Dans quel dictionnaire?


----------



## Maître Capello

la fée said:


> J'entends prononcer le mot "adjectif" avec le son de "jean", tandis que je pense qu'on doit séparer le "d" du "j" et prononcer ce dernier comme dans "jour".


Je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous voulez dire. Comme l'ont suggéré les autres, le « j » de _adjectif_ et celui de _jour_ se prononcent à l'identique, à savoir [ʒ]. De la même façon, le « dj » de _adjectif_ se prononce de la même façon que le « j » de _(blue) jeans_, à savoir [dʒ]. Parlez-vous en fait du découpage en syllabes plutôt que des sons eux-mêmes ?



la fée said:


> La transcription phonétique est pourtant [ad-ʒɛktif] si je ne me trompe pas, avec un trait d'union entre d et ʒ.


On n'utilise pas de trait d'union dans les transcriptions phonétiques… Encore une fois, parlez-vous de syllabation ? À ce sujet, vous remarquerez qu'il existe plusieurs réalisations possibles : [a.dʒɛ.ktif], [ad.ʒɛk.tif], voire [a(d).dʒɛ(k).ktif]. Vous pouvez en entendre des exemples sur forvo.


----------



## la fée

D'accord, j'ai parlé de trait d'union au lieu de parler du point utilisé dans les transcriptions phonétiques. Pardon! Quand je parle de séparer le d et le j, je pense à ce qui arrive dans la prononciation du mot "objectif", que l'on prononce [ob.ʒɛk.tif]. Mais je pense que syllabation et transcription phonétique sont deux choses différentes...


----------



## Maître Capello

la fée said:


> la prononciation du mot "objectif", que l'on prononce [ob.ʒɛk.tif]


Pas nécessairement. Similairement à _adjectif_ qui peut se découper en syllabes de différentes façons, _objectif_ peut se dire [ɔ.bʒɛ.ktif], [ɔb.ʒɛk.tif] ou encore [ɔ(b).bʒɛ(k).ktif].


----------



## la fée

Mais dans le premier cas comment on le prononcer, alors?


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais comme je l'ai transcrit… J'ai du mal à comprendre votre doute. 

a-dje-ctif
o-bje-ctif


----------



## mlotpot

Les diverses syllabations notées par Maître Capello se prononcent toutes de la même façon :
Prononciation de objectif : Comment prononcer objectif en Français

Peut-être que des enregistrements audio de la façon que vous avez de les prononcer pourraient aider.


----------



## OLN

Je ne comprends toujours pas la question sur la prononciation.
Elle se pose (à l'inverse) lorsqu'il y a un doute sur un _e_ muet ou non, mais pas lorsqu'il n'y a rien entre deux consonnes*.

Bonne idée, mlotpot. 
Il faudrait enregistrer ta manière alternative de prononcer _adjectif _sur un site comme Forvo, la fée, et nous donner le lien.

*  le _p_ dans _sculpture _est muet, mais on ne remplace pas par un autre son


----------



## Terio

mlotpot said:


> On entend le d et le j, complétement accolés, ce qui est identique à la prononciation de "blue jean".



Je pense que les anglophones perçoivent le son initiale de _(blue) jean, John _ou _joy _comme une seule consonne (dite _affriquée_) [ʤ] alors que, en français, on considère plutôt qu'un mot comme _adjectif _comporte deux consonnes : un [d] suivi d'un [ʒ ].

En anglais, les deux sons sont en quelque sorte combinés, et ne sauraient être séparés entre deux syllabes. En français, on peut très bien accepter la division ad-jec-tif. En touts cas, pour moi, c'est la plus intuitive. Si, en fin de ligne, je devais séparer désadjectiver, je mettrais sûrement le trait d'union (ou est-ce qu'on le tiret dans ce cas ?) entre le _d_ et le_ j._

On peut faire le parallèle avec les mots _Czech _et_ tchèque : _une affriquée en anglais, un_ t _suivi d'un_ ch _en français_._


----------



## la fée

Je vais essayer d'être plus claire: comme dans "objectif", où l'on entend le b et le j, je crois et je pense avoir entendu cette prononciation, qu'il est possibile de prononcer "adjectif" en faisant entendre le d et le j séparés, comme il arrive dans "objectif"... Écoutez-le ici.


----------



## jekoh

la fée said:


> je crois et je pense avoir entendu cette prononciation, qu'il est possibile de prononcer "adjectif" en faisant entendre le d et le j séparés, comme il arrive dans "objectif"...


Oui, c'est toujours comme ça qu'on prononce _adjectif_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend de ce que l'on entend exactement par « séparé ». Comme je l'ai déjà dit, on peut séparer les syllabes de plusieurs façons, notamment [a.dʒɛ.ktif] et [ad.ʒɛk.tif].


----------



## Terio

À mon avis, dans l'esprit d'un francophone, les deux consonnes sont toujours séparées. Mais dans la chaîne parlée, elles s'enchaînent si rapidement que, à l'oreille, il est difficile de distinguer [dʒ] de  [ʤ].

D'ailleurs, quand un francophone entend, par exemple, le mot espagnol _chico_, il croit entendre [tʃ] alors que l'articulation espagnole [ʧ] est passablement différente.


----------



## la fée

Maître Capello said:


> Tout dépend de ce que l'on entend exactement par « séparé ». Comme je l'ai déjà dit, on peut séparer les syllabes de plusieurs façons, notamment [a.dʒɛ.ktif] et [ad.ʒɛk.tif].


Et la prononciation est donc différente, si je ne me trompe pas!


----------



## la fée

Terio said:


> À mon avis, dans l'esprit d'un francophone, les deux consonnes sont toujours séparées. Mais dans la chaîne parlée, elles s'enchaînent si rapidement que, à l'oreille, il est difficile de distinguer [dʒ] de  [ʤ].
> 
> D'ailleurs, quand un francophone entend, par exemple, le mot espagnol _chico_, il croit entendre [tʃ] alors que l'articulation espagnole [ʧ] est passablement différente.


Vous avez bien compris ce que je veux dire! Alors ma question maintenant est la suivante: si je prononce ce mot en faisant entendre le d et le j, c'est une faute ou s'agit-il d'une prononciation possible et correcte comme celle où l'on entend le son du j anglais?


----------



## Terio

C'est une « faute »  à l'oreille de quelqu'un qui est conscient de la différence, comme quelqu'un qui a des notions de phonétique ou un professeur de diction, mais le francophone moyen n'entendra probablement pas la différence. Tout au plus détectera-t-il un léger accent étranger. (Théoriquement, en français, c'est d +  ʒ


----------



## la fée

Itka, Jekoh, j'ai posé la question parce que j'entends plus souvent prononcer  [a.dʒɛ.ktif] c'est-à-dire avec le son anglais du j, comme dans "jeans, job..."  au lieu d' [ad.ʒɛk.tif] c'est-à-dire en séparant le d du j, en prononçant le j à la française, comme "jour, janvier...". Terio a bien compris ce que je voulais dire... merci à tous!


----------



## itka

Eh bien, bravo à Terio ! Je ne fais aucune différence entre les deux et je n'aurais jamais soupçonné même qu'on puisse en faire une  ! J'ai plus que des notions de phonétique, mais il ne m'est jamais venu à l'idée qu'on différencie, en français, la suite  [dʒ] de l'affriquée [ʤ], dans un mot comme "adjectif" !
Je me demande maintenant si des francophones de France le font... ?


----------



## Bezoard

Mais il n'y aucune raison de prononcer  [ad.ʒɛk.tif]  en séparant le d du j en discours normal. À vitesse normale, le d et le j s'enchaînent et forment naturellement le même son que le j anglais. Je ne séparerais ces sons que si je prononçais très lentement, par exemple pour me faire comprendre d'un étranger.


----------



## Terio

Bien entendu, dans l'élocution, on ne fait pas de pause. Mais le français n'a pas de consonnes affriquées, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'une affrication ne peut pas avoir lieu lorsqu'il y a une rencontre fortuite d'un _d_  suivi d'un _j _ou d'un _t_ suivi d'un _ch_. 

Un Espagnol ne prononce pas tout à fait le début de Checoslovaquia comme un Français prononce Tchécoslovaquie : la langue ne touche pas aux alvéoles des dents supérieures. L'effet acoustique est presque le même, cependant.


----------



## la fée

Si vous cherchez sur Google "adjectif prononciation", vous entendrez la façon dont j'ai tendance à prononcer ce mot, qui ne contient pas l'affriquée [ʤ]...


----------



## OLN

Merci Terio d'avoir mis un nom sur ce son [ʤ] (aussi transcrit par d͡ʒ ) et éclairci la question.  

Je ne perçois personnellement pas de différence significative entre [dʒ] et d͡ʒ utilisé
- dans les mot italiens _buon*gi*orno _et_* g*entile _
- dans les mot _*d*ur, con*d*uire _et_ *D*i*d*ier _comme prononcés en "français des banlieues, des cités, et de certaines régions du sud de la France, en particulier Marseille" avec une prépalatale sonore,
cités dans le cours *Le statut phonologique des affriquées et des géminées.*
Si l'on en croit l'auteur, le professeur de phonologie André Thibault,


> le français standard ne connaît pas vraiment d’affriquées (sauf dans des mots d’emprunt et des onomatopées), contrairement à bien d’autres langues d’Europe


, cette phrase extraite de la page Consonne affriquée palato-alvéolaire voisée — Wikipédia


> Ce son apparaît en français dans les suites présentant les sons [d] et [ʒ], comme dans les mots « adjectif », « adjoint », et dans les mots d’origine étrangères, comme « jazz » /dʒaz/.


 serait donc erronée... ou « pas vraiment » ?


----------



## Maître Capello

la fée said:


> Et la prononciation est donc différente, si je ne me trompe pas!


Pas vraiment. En français il n'y a pas de différence phonologique entre [dʒ] et l'affriquée [d͡ʒ], qui sont toujours transcrits /dʒ/. (Remarque : le symbole agglutiné [ʤ] est obsolète.) Bien plus, comme l'a dit Itka, je ne pense pas que le francophone lambda fasse – ni entende ! – la différence entre les deux.

Autrement dit, je crois que vous vous cassez la tête inutilement ; vous voyez un problème où il n'y en a pas, d'autant plus que cette suite de sons est la même dans votre langue maternelle. 

Ce qui vous perturbe est que certains sites, notamment le Wiktionnaire, indiquent une syllabation artificielle (ad.ʒɛk.tif), différente de la réalité qui est plus proche de [a.dʒɛ.ktif]. Mais en fait, même cette dernière notation n'est pas entièrement satisfaisante, car le [d] est généralement anticipé dans la première syllabe, la langue se plaçant déjà contre les dents à la fin de la voyelle [a] pour préparer la dentale [d] de la seconde syllabe.


----------



## jekoh

Pour moi le [k] est forcément dans la deuxième syllabe, et non la troisième, sinon le /E/ n'a aucune raison d'être ouvert.


----------



## la fée

J'ai l'impression d'avoir fait tout un plat de cette affaire!


----------



## la fée

la fée said:


> Si vous cherchez sur Google "adjectif prononciation", vous entendrez la façon dont j'ai tendance à prononcer ce mot, qui ne contient pas l'affriquée [ʤ]...


J'aimerais que quelqu'un réponde à ce message, en me disant si cette prononciation est correcte! Soyez gentils encore une fois!


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Pour moi le [k] est forcément dans la deuxième syllabe, et non la troisième, sinon le /E/ n'a aucune raison d'être ouvert.


Je ne vois pas le rapport. L'ouverture du _e_ dépend seulement des régions. Si je veux bien détacher les trois syllabes, je pourrais tout à fait dire [a.dʒɛ.*k*tif] plutôt que [a.dʒɛ*k*.tif].

De la même façon que le [d] de la deuxième syllabe est anticipé dans la première, le [k] de la troisième peut être anticipé dans la deuxième. Et donc, encore une fois, aucune notation n'est dans ce cas vraiment satisfaisante et représentative de la réalité : ni [ɛk.tif] ni [ɛ.ktif].



la fée said:


> Si vous cherchez sur Google "adjectif prononciation", vous entendrez la façon dont j'ai tendance à prononcer ce mot, qui ne contient pas l'affriquée [ʤ]...





la fée said:


> J'aimerais que quelqu'un réponde à ce message, en me disant si cette prononciation est correcte! Soyez gentils encore une fois!


Comme déjà dit, nous ne différencions pas la fricative. Cette prononciation-là est donc certainement correcte.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport. L'ouverture du _e_ dépend seulement des régions.


Le rapport, c'est que dans certaines variétés de français (ou certaines régions si vous préférez), une voyelle ouverte n'existe que dans une syllabe fermée.


----------



## Bezoard

la fée said:


> J'aimerais que quelqu'un réponde à ce message, en me disant si cette prononciation est correcte! Soyez gentils encore une fois!


En mettant dans Google "adjectif prononciation", on m'indique des centaines de liens. Comment voulez-vous qu'on vous trouve ?


----------

